# hissing cockroach breeding question



## melonysbaby (Mar 17, 2009)

this morning i got up and noticed my hissers have an egg sack. it is just lying there. when will it hatch. and will any vasilne type product work to keep them from climbing out.


----------



## Moultmaster (Mar 17, 2009)

Troll alert!  Hissers give live birth.


----------



## melonysbaby (Mar 17, 2009)

"troll alert:" hissers do not give live birth. i have done enough research to no that. they give birth to eggs and then hold them in and incubate them. do a youtube video search. you will see several videos of hissers with egg sacks. what i need to know is when they will hatch.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Mar 17, 2009)

from what I understand, females will occassionally protrude the egg sac to air it out, but it stays attached to them, and they pull it back in after awhile. The babies emerge from their mother, though. if the egg sac is just laying there, its probably a dud. 
Hopefully someone with more experience can chime in.


----------



## melonysbaby (Mar 17, 2009)

thank you. im glad some who had some idea of roaches said something. lol. that does help me some though. i will wait and see if anyoen has anymore advice thoug before i throw it out.


----------



## jezzy607 (Mar 17, 2009)

If the ootheca (eggcase) is no longer "attached" or inside the female, it has been aborted and will not hatch.  Also, the eggs develop inside the female in a vertical orientation and after a certain point the female pushes the eggcase out to rotate it so that the eggs are in a horizontal position, then pulls the eggcase back inside her where development continues.  One possible reason for this behavior is that it helps her to fit into smaller crevices (she won't be as "fat").


----------



## melonysbaby (Mar 17, 2009)

ok thank you. then i guess i will will be tossing out the egg sack as it is no longer attached.


----------



## Matt K (Mar 17, 2009)

Females retain the ootheca (eggcase) until it matures and the babies are born live from the mother.  If you see an ootheca laying around like that it is definately an aborted batch for one reason or another.  Often it is due to stress on the animal or an insufficient diet.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Mar 18, 2009)

If the ootheca is just sitting there, toss it.  It's nothing more than an aborted clutch.

Whoops!  Waaaaay too slow lol.


----------

